# Thoughts on steroids?



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

You have to have at least a thought on steroid use in MMA.

What sort of penalty do you think is fair for getting caught???
(example = tim and stephan)


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> You have to have at least a thought on steroid use in MMA.
> 
> What sort of penalty do you think is fair for getting caught???
> (example = tim and stephan)


steroids are for slack jawed ******s. all natural or not at all.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> You have to have at least a thought on steroid use in MMA.
> 
> What sort of penalty do you think is fair for getting caught???
> (example = tim and stephan)


if you are proven to have used steroids during a pro fight, or attempting to use them during a pro fight, then you should be banned from that organization and/or governming body!


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> if you are proven to have used steroids during a pro fight, or attempting to use them during a pro fight, then you should be banned from that organization and/or governming body!



Thats kind of what I was thinking. 
I think Tim should have been banned.... 
I am pretty curious about what they are going to do to Bonnar


----------



## Fighter J (Oct 15, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> You have to have at least a thought on steroid use in MMA.
> 
> What sort of penalty do you think is fair for getting caught???
> (example = tim and stephan)


I think that in mma if you are proven to have used steroids thenyou should be banned and prob not allowed back(tim shouldve never came back)


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> Thats kind of what I was thinking.
> I think Tim should have been banned....
> I am pretty curious about what they are going to do to Bonnar


Ban him. if you use steroids then you are basically, a lier, a cheater and a piece of trash! your wins are meaningless!!! go away and never come back!


----------



## Fighter J (Oct 15, 2006)

pt447 said:


> Ban him. if you use steroids then you are basically, a lier, a cheater and a piece of trash! your wins are meaningless!!! go away and never come back!


I agree there is nothing that can make a fight meaningfull if you took the cheap and easy way out


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Fighter J said:


> I agree there is nothing that can make a fight meaningfull if you took the cheap and easy way out


yeah, i don't see how any respectable MMA fan could think otherwise. if you think steroids are fine, then go watch the WWE!!! simple as that.


----------



## cicero1 (Oct 11, 2006)

They definetly have some good points. They speed up the healing process when injured. I took some for a injury and they not only helped the injury but also helped with pain. 

If you use them during training you should allow time for them to leave your system before competing.

If your using them to compete Thats cheating and you should be dealt with on that level. Suspension and large fine at the least.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> Ban him. if you use steroids then you are basically, a lier, a cheater and a piece of trash! your wins are meaningless!!! go away and never come back!



You are definatly not a true athlete.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

cicero1 said:


> They definetly have some good points. They speed up the healing process when injured. I took some for a injury and they not only helped the injury but also helped with pain.
> 
> If you use them during training you should allow time for them to leave your system before competing.
> 
> If your using them to compete Thats cheating and you should be dealt with on that level. Suspension and large fine at the least.



Out of your system or not, you used them to get stronger, or heal faster.
cheating...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> You are definatly not a true athlete.


if being a true athlete means finding some deranged concoction of a way to legitimize the use of steroids while trying to pass off as any type of role model or truth teller, then no.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

striped of title and pay cut on next fight


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

steroids are great for mma look at the wwe those guys are much better athletes


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> steroids are great for mma look at the wwe those guys are much better athletes


:thumbsup:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> steroids are great for mma look at the wwe those guys are much better athletes


Is MMA freak your idol or something? Your following in his exact footsteps as the forum idiot. Anyways, if they would just make the punishment severe as banning people no one would do it. This goes for any sport. It almost shows organizations dont really care, and thats sad.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

go steroids


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> 6/10/06 Jason Guida - *Marijuana *- Revoked license due to a failure in Florida in 05


For marijuana he gets his license revoked, not suspended, but revoked.

I suppose the unusually harsh punishment was because marijuana is so well know for increasing your motivation to train and eat right. 

Am I the only one that thinks there is something ironic about that?


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> Well, Boldenone & Stanozolol aren't illegal to manufacture or distribute. They each have legitimate uses (even though boldenone is for HORSES!)
> They are illegal to take in competition.
> 
> Weed is illegal period -unless it's for medical use in some states.


There you go again, bringing facts into the discussion.:cheeky4:


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Boo said:


> For marijuana he gets his license revoked, not suspended, but revoked.
> 
> I suppose the unusually harsh punishment was because marijuana is so well know for increasing your motivation to train and eat right.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks there is something ironic about that?



lol yeah... EVerytime I smoke a J I get AMPED to go kick some ass


----------



## cicero1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey bro what you are saying is that if someone takes steroids they should be out-cast. Thats not right, the funny thing is what is O.K to use today might not be in the future. I think if someone takes steroids or ANYTHING to gain a unfair advantage it is a form of cheating. All meds including steroids have legitimate uses. If you let someone's opinion stop you from getting the best treatment for a injury you are a idiot.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

cicero1 said:


> Hey bro what you are saying is that if someone takes steroids they should be out-cast. Thats not right, the funny thing is what is O.K to use today might not be in the future. I think if someone takes steroids or ANYTHING to gain a unfair advantage it is a form of cheating. All meds including steroids have legitimate uses. If you let someone's opinion stop you from getting the best treatment for a injury you are a idiot.


of course! the steroids themselves have legit uses, but people use them to boost performance in the fight/competition, that is the part that sucks! anyone found using steroids during a fight, should be banned. no mistakes, you know what you're doing, when you need to be off them, and everything else. you use them during a fight, you deserve what you get!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Well I've used prohormones. A product called Superdrol, it was really anabolic and banned when found to be just as anabolic as test-e. I was weighing 200 and putting up 325 sittin at 5foot7inches tall at 19years of age. The truth is, alot of sports stars use them in almost any sport. There are things you can take to mask them in your body so that you don't test positive. So you never know who is using them. I say use them if you want, only if you know what can happen to you. After my 1 cycle I decided not to use them again. Very addicting. After using them lifting isn't the same. So it's better not to use them in my opinion. Some people use the excuse "well i don't have the genetics this other guy has so why can't I use them to get the same effect?" I wouldn't advise anyone using them. Just my 2cents....


----------



## Matt_Serra_Fan (Oct 15, 2006)

My thoughts on steriods are: If you cant fight/train without a drugs help go away.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Matt_Serra_Fan said:


> My thoughts on steriods are: If you cant fight/train without a drugs help go away.



Pretty much.
and I don't care what any of you guys say, if its made for a HORSE, we shouldn't be using it.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

cabby said:


> Well I've used prohormones. A product called Superdrol, it was really anabolic and banned when found to be just as anabolic as test-e. I was weighing 200 and putting up 325 sittin at 5foot7inches tall at 19years of age. The truth is, alot of sports stars use them in almost any sport. There are things you can take to mask them in your body so that you don't test positive. So you never know who is using them. I say use them if you want, only if you know what can happen to you. After my 1 cycle I decided not to use them again. Very addicting. After using them lifting isn't the same. So it's better not to use them in my opinion. Some people use the excuse "well i don't have the genetics this other guy has so why can't I use them to get the same effect?" I wouldn't advise anyone using them. Just my 2cents....


if someone doesn't have the genetics as another, succesful athlete, then maybe, friend, you shouldn't be an athlete. not to you, the poster, just as a general show of how we actually think we can do whatever we want. i mean, some people just weren't born to be weight lifters, right? how hard a concept is that. so because you want to be a weight lifter so much, its ok for you to use illegal steroids to become what you want? well, then why can't that guy you idolize use steroids to become even stronger? then do you get to use more to catch up? see? 

it's dumb. people need to accept who and what they are. using roids as an excuse for "genetic compensation" is so dumb it's unbelievable!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

pt447 said:


> if someone doesn't have the genetics as another, succesful athlete, then maybe, friend, you shouldn't be an athlete. not to you, the poster, just as a general show of how we actually think we can do whatever we want. i mean, some people just weren't born to be weight lifters, right? how hard a concept is that. so because you want to be a weight lifter so much, its ok for you to use illegal steroids to become what you want? well, then why can't that guy you idolize use steroids to become even stronger? then do you get to use more to catch up? see?
> 
> it's dumb. people need to accept who and what they are. using roids as an excuse for "genetic compensation" is so dumb it's unbelievable!


u missed the part where i said i wouldnt advise anyone to use them again


----------



## MikeX (Sep 22, 2006)

The thing is, a lot of these guys are good fighters and they're probably enjoying fighting but the thing is, fighting pays their bills and puts money on their tables so if they can find something to take that will give them the opportunity to get that extra payday then some will obviously take it. 

I'm not trying to condone the use of roids but you have to see the reasoning behind it, it's not like the roids make these guys good fighters, they all are already but the roids give them the extra push.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

MikeX said:


> The thing is, a lot of these guys are good fighters and they're probably enjoying fighting but the thing is, fighting pays their bills and puts money on their tables so if they can find something to take that will give them the opportunity to get that extra payday then some will obviously take it.
> 
> I'm not trying to condone the use of roids but you have to see the reasoning behind it, it's not like the roids make these guys good fighters, they all are already but the roids give them the extra push.


I agree with 100% of what you just said


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

cabby said:


> Well I've used prohormones. A product called Superdrol, it was really anabolic and banned when found to be just as anabolic as test-e. I was weighing 200 and putting up 325 sittin at 5foot7inches tall at 19years of age. The truth is, alot of sports stars use them in almost any sport. There are things you can take to mask them in your body so that you don't test positive. So you never know who is using them. I say use them if you want, only if you know what can happen to you. After my 1 cycle I decided not to use them again. Very addicting. After using them lifting isn't the same. So it's better not to use them in my opinion. Some people use the excuse "well i don't have the genetics this other guy has so why can't I use them to get the same effect?" I wouldn't advise anyone using them. Just my 2cents....


Thanks for your input Cabby. Glad to hear from someone with first hand experience who is advising against roid use. I don't think everyone is reading your post carefully.

Just for the record, I would like the frequency of steroid testing to be increased dramatically. I don't think I would go so far as to completely ban someone from competition, but I'd probably make it a year suspension. You gotta make it really hurt if you want to keep it out of the sport.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah I just wanted to share my experience with it and tell people where I stand now. Frequent testing would be good, and yes kicking a fighter/athlete out for good is too much but punishment is needed. Thanks for understanding the reason of my post Boo


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

MikeX said:


> The thing is, a lot of these guys are good fighters and they're probably enjoying fighting but the thing is, fighting pays their bills and puts money on their tables so if they can find something to take that will give them the opportunity to get that extra payday then some will obviously take it.
> 
> I'm not trying to condone the use of roids but you have to see the reasoning behind it, it's not like the roids make these guys good fighters, they all are already but the roids give them the extra push.


i see what you're saying, but:

"well, that guy has everything i need to help my family survive, why don't i just kill him and take all his stuff?"

slippery slope, but it's the exacte same mentality. it's cheating, and no amount of rationalizing it can change that fact! if you take roids, then you are not a true athlete, youre just a product of some chemicals!


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> lol yeah... EVerytime I smoke a J I get AMPED to go kick some ass


You do realize that it's the weed that caused those horns to grow outta your head, don't you?........best you check for a forked tail too.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I think alot of people don't realize how many athletes use the juice.


----------



## MikeX (Sep 22, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i see what you're saying, but:
> 
> "well, that guy has everything i need to help my family survive, why don't i just kill him and take all his stuff?"
> 
> slippery slope, but it's the exacte same mentality. it's cheating, and no amount of rationalizing it can change that fact! if you take roids, then you are not a true athlete, youre just a product of some chemicals!


I don't understand what you mean by the first bit, killing someone is completely different than cheating in an athletic contest. Yes it's cheating and I am not trying to rationalize taking them. I was just showing how the mind of a fighter who takes roids may work and that the roids don't make the fighter, they just improve the fighters game in places when a lot of people here were seeming to think that the fighter would be nothing without the roids.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i dont see how anyone can say roids dont help you as a fighter..over the years ive taken them many times to get bigger and stronger more quickly, and every time the roids dont dissappoint..im not advocating steroid use, but my experience with them was positive, and i was a much stronger, faster, and durable athlete when using, so if the doesnt help a fighter i dont kno what would :dunno:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i dont see how anyone can say roids dont help you as a fighter..over the years ive taken them many times to get bigger and stronger more quickly, and every time the roids dont dissappoint..im not advocating steroid use, but my experience with them was positive, and i was a much stronger, faster, and durable athlete when using, so if the doesnt help a fighter i dont kno what would :dunno:


and you don't see anything wrong with competing while using steroids???


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

MikeX said:


> I don't understand what you mean by the first bit, killing someone is completely different than cheating in an athletic contest. Yes it's cheating and I am not trying to rationalize taking them. I was just showing how the mind of a fighter who takes roids may work and that the roids don't make the fighter, they just improve the fighters game in places when a lot of people here were seeming to think that the fighter would be nothing without the roids.


yeah, i know it was a weak comparrison, i was at work... what do you expect. anyway, i understand the mentality of why someone would use them, but any excuse is still an excuse, no matter how rational... that was kinda my point!


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Boo said:


> Thanks for your input Cabby. Glad to hear from someone with first hand experience who is advising against roid use. I don't think everyone is reading your post carefully.
> 
> Just for the record, I would like the frequency of steroid testing to be increased dramatically. I don't think I would go so far as to completely ban someone from competition, but I'd probably make it a year suspension. You gotta make it really hurt if you want to keep it out of the sport.



That would be fair, 1 year suspension.

I think every PPV, every fighter. Tested, bottom line.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

pt447 said:


> and you don't see anything wrong with competing while using steroids???


yes i do its not fair by any means, i didnt really read anyone posts , i just wrote that assuming there were at least 5-10 retards sayin roids dont help a fighter


----------



## MikeX (Sep 22, 2006)

pt447 said:


> yeah, i know it was a weak comparrison, i was at work... what do you expect. anyway, i understand the mentality of why someone would use them, but any excuse is still an excuse, no matter how rational... that was kinda my point!


Oh yeah man, I do agree. I do not advocate them in competition what-so-ever.


----------



## Reggie Orr (Jul 11, 2006)

*Everyones a pin cushion...*

I agree to a certian extent on many of peoples views regarding steroids, but in all actuallity everyone is a pin cushion. we can choose to believe that these org r tsting these athletes but thats not entirley acccurate. If we want to continue to see athletes bang on one another W/O regard for ones own safety and see Ultraaggresive attitudes and football players and boxers and baseball players and track stars all of thes athletes, If we want to continue to see super human performances than we need to overlook that fact that steroids are being used and except the fact that it is necessary at those levels of competition.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Reggie Orr said:


> I agree to a certian extent on many of peoples views regarding steroids, but in all actuallity everyone is a pin cushion. we can choose to believe that these org r tsting these athletes but thats not entirley acccurate. If we want to continue to see athletes bang on one another W/O regard for ones own safety and see Ultraaggresive attitudes and football players and boxers and baseball players and track stars all of thes athletes, If we want to continue to see super human performances than we need to overlook that fact that steroids are being used and except the fact that it is necessary at those levels of competition.


i'd be fine with that, if it was fully allowed. look, if the athletic commissions allowed for a certain type/ammount of regulated steroid use in all competition, then i'd be fine with that. but the fact is, some athletes choose not to use it, and that makes those who use them illegally, have an unfair advantage. if they were legal, we wouldnt' be having this discussion.

but of course, legallity means a whole giant can of worms!!!


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

well if a bunch of people start doing the juice and can get away with it then I say legalize them. they would make mma sooo much more exciting.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

pt447 said:


> if you are proven to have used steroids during a pro fight, or attempting to use them during a pro fight, then you should be banned from that organization and/or governming body!


agreed, if u use steroids you should not be allowed to fight again, ever!

I dont find that harsh.


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

It's time for the world to accept the fact that steroids are here to stay and 99% of pro athletes use them. It's a futile battle because there is nothing that can be done about it. 

The only option is for science to engineer steroids that are not harmful and to the open the floodgates.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

^^that makes me wanna just fwap it at work... whooooo!!!


----------



## hamilali (Oct 18, 2006)

Mr. Bungle said:


> It's time for the world to accept the fact that steroids are here to stay and 99% of pro athletes use them. It's a futile battle because there is nothing that can be done about it.
> 
> The only option is for science to engineer steroids that are not harmful and to the open the floodgates.



Thats a load of shit - unfortunately in the US they are incredibly slack on testing - NFL, NBA and Baseball are full of juicers and naff all gets done, which is part of the reason why the rest of the world has little interest in American sports. 
Track and field has plumetted in popularity around the world and substance abuse is significantly to blame. US sports for the most part are dependant on muscular explosivity for success, this criteria is what benefits most from anabolic substance abuse, other sports around that are dependant more on endurance and or strength or a combination of the above three have less need for steroids and other anabolic substances and so are consequently far less used. 
In addition the testing protocols in other global sports are typically far more stringent than US sports, partly because there are international governing bodies (eg FIFA) there to back them up and have punishments that are far more severe. US sports have little or no international governing bodies cos no other bastard plays them - so the US is let to its own devices and therefore juicers proliferate.

I only hope that MMA doesnt go down this route and testing is strictly enforced. 

Ps Before you leap on me as some goon, Im an Exercise Scientist for a living and so do have the academic knowledge to back up what im saying if anyone fancies a debate!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

^^ very good point on American Sports being unpopular around the world. we just don't realize that everyone else is laughing at us becuase we're obsessed with muscles!!!


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

pt447 said:


> ^^ very good point on American Sports being unpopular around the world. we just don't realize that everyone else is laughing at us becuase we're obsessed with muscles!!!



haha this actually made me start laughing my ass off. 
It's true, I still can't get it in my friends heads that the world shouldn't start calling football soccer.


----------



## hamilali (Oct 18, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> haha this actually made me start laughing my ass off.
> It's true, I still can't get it in my friends heads that the world shouldn't start calling football soccer.



Dana White if he has any brains should take a long hard at look at football if he wants true global success for the UFC. The reason why football is the most popular sport in the world is because of the sheer diversity of techniques and strategy that go into making a successful side. What other sport can celebrate a match that finishes 0-0 as being a great spectacle!?!? 

MMA is experiencing this explosion of interest primarily for this reason as well, say in comparison to boxing which is becoming less popular and is by definition a more one dimensional form of combat sport. 

If Dana tries to 'Americanise' the UFC by making it about one after the other thrills and spills he would be making a colussal mistake. US sports are obsessed with high scores and sorry to say it chaps the average US sports fan has the attention span of a goldfish and cannot appreciate the subtleties and tactica of a draw - hence the reason why 'Soccer' will never achieve mainstream appeal in the US. 

UFC must encourage diversity in its fighters in order to keep things interesting and hence globally succesful. Going back to 1992 when people first tuned in, that was what got people hooked - the diversity of the fighters and Dana would be extrememly foolish to forget that. 
He must get in more international fighters who would bring with them differing techniques and strategies and therefore encourage constant adaption and evolution of the fighting style which would keep people hooked. 
Look at Silva - he brought with him a different skill set with him than the usual US MMA fighter and look what happened?? Go on any MMA forum and they are all talking about the fight. US fighters had forgotten about the kick and the knee, had failed to diversify their skills and hence got caught out by a decent striker, who lets be honest aint even Prides top ranked MW!!!!


Ps Cant remember who posted it but youre absolutely right Sherdog is crammed full of wankers!!!


----------



## Mr. Bungle (Oct 17, 2006)

^ The most (if not only) intelligent thing I've read in these forums.

Besides what I post of course


----------

